# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Σκυμμένος λαιμός σε νεογέννητο ορτύκι (wry neck)

## zweet

χτες εκκολαπτικαν 6 απο τα 6 αυγουλακια ορτυκιου που ειχα μεσα στη μηχανη :: 

τα 5 ειναι μια χαρα ..ενα απο αυτα εχει σκυμενο λαιμο η wry neck οπως το βρηκα στο ιντερνετ σε ξενες σελιδες.
απ οσα διαβασα θελει βιταμινες.
ομως η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ηταν επαρκεις οι πληροφοριες που βρηκα.
μηπως γνωριζει καποιος..τελικα θεραπευεται? που μπορω να βρω βιταμινες και πως θα τις ζητησω?
το πουλακι οπως εγραψα ειναι καποιων ωρων.
στεκεται στα 2 ποδια του αλλα ο λαιμος του ειναι κολλημενος στην κοιλια συνεχως..  :sad:

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω το προβλημα αλλα ενα πληρες βιταμινουχο για την περιπτωση πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα απο mutavit ,nekton s ή ornicuma s

----------

